# Free & Problemes Connexions à l'AppStore (macOS & iOS)



## MerkoRiko (31 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai des problèmes à me connecter à l'AppStore (macOS & iOS) depuis Free en fibre...
Suis équipé de : 
- MBP17" (10.11.6, El Capitan) (connecté en ethernet sur la Revolution)
- MBA13" (10.13.3) en Wifi sur Free 
- iPad Air 2 (11.2.5) (cellulaire Orange & Wifi Free Revolution, 3.45.1, la MAJ d'aujourd'hui)
- iPhone 6 (11.2.5) (cellulaire Orange & Wifi Free Revolution, 3.45.1, la MAJ d'aujourd'hui))
- iPhone 5s (11.2.5) (Wifi Free Revolution > opérateur étranger : Orange Madagscar)
tout sur mon même compte ID Apple /iCloud, etc...

Quand je me connecte sur l'AppStore, par exemple, avec Free (Ethernet ou Wifi), j'ai connexion impossible.
Sur mes appareils avec Orange FR, pas de soucis. Je fais même des partages de connexions pour effectuer les maj d'apps iOS.

Une réponse?

Merci beaucoup !
Bonne soirée à vous...


----------



## JLB21 (1 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis aussi chez Free fibre. Pas de problème pour me connecter à AppleStore… Que ce soit via Ethernet ou Wifi.


----------



## usurp (1 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Free connait des problèmes de dns ces derniers temps. Essayes de les changer, voir si ça ne viendrai pas de là.
(8.8.8.8 ou 8.8.4.4 de google ou 208.67.222.222 opendns)

-usurp-


----------



## MerkoRiko (1 Février 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Free connait des problèmes de dns ces derniers temps. Essayes de les changer, voir si ça ne viendrai pas de là.
> (8.8.8.8 ou 8.8.4.4 de google ou 208.67.222.222 opendns)
> ...


Bonjour,
Changer les DNS sur la box? Tout de suite, parce que pas chez moi, je ne vois pas la manip'...
J'ajouterais, si c'est un problème de DNS, je n'aurais pas de net du tout, non?


----------



## usurp (1 Février 2018)

MerkoRiko a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Changer les DNS sur la box? Tout de suite, parce que pas chez moi, je ne vois pas la manip'...
> J'ajouterais, si c'est un problème de DNS, je n'aurais pas de net du tout, non?



Non pas forcement. Ça peut être "boiteux" : blocage de certains domaines et pas d'autres.
C'est parce que j'avais vu l'info des pbs de Free il y a quelques jours que je t'ai proposé de tester d'autre dns.
Dans ton cas ce n'est peut-être pas ça mais ça élimine cette piste.
Étant donné que depuis Orange tu n'as pas de soucis, ça ne viens pas de ton matos mais de Free.
Regarde là par exemple pour les modifs sur la box.

-usurp-

PS : tu as déjà redémarré ta box pour voir si ça ne résolvait pas le pb ?


----------



## MerkoRiko (1 Février 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse...
De toutes manières, ça vient de la box, ma femme étant sur free mobile, elle n'a pas de soucis pour faire ses maj sur son iPhone...
Pour ce qui est de rebooter la freebox, il y a une maj du server qui est passée du 3.45 à 3.45.1 qui ne résolvait pas ces problèmes avec Apple. Donc, oui, il y a eu des reboots, plutôt 10 fois qu'un...[emoji849]
Parce qu'ayant une appletv 4K, il y avait aussi des soucis sur l'app store et la synchro des podcasts...
Avais aussi un souci avec une chaîne hi-fi Denon, connectée en ethernet à une Extrême, elle même connecté en ethernet à la box, je viens de rebooter la Denon, ça refonctionne...
À cette heure, tous les app stores de nos joujoux Apple fonctionnent...sauf celui de mon MBP17 en ethernet sur la box...patience, patience...


----------



## MerkoRiko (1 Février 2018)

_"À cette heure, tous les app stores de nos joujoux Apple fonctionnent...sauf celui de mon MBP17 en ethernet sur la box...patience, patience..."
_
*eh bien, non...fausse joie...*


----------



## Mylepat34 (3 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
Votre problème est-il résolu à ce jour ?
Pour ma part, je le rencontre depuis environ 3 mois. Je passe mon temps à reconnecter mes comptes, que ce soit sur iPhone, iPad, Mac ou Apple TV.

Après avoir contacté Apple (2 fois) et le support Free (2 fois aussi), le problème est localisé et connu chez Free. EN effet, quand on se connecte via une ligne Orange, tout remarche normalement. Apple m'a donc renvoyé vers Free où un responsable de support m'a dit que le problème avait en effet détecté chez Free, mais qu'ils étaient toujours à la recherche de la cause et donc de la solution. Cette info date d'environ 2 semaines, et le problème perdure toujours... 

Peut-être que si la presse spécialisée en parlait, cela mettrait un peu de pression sur Free pour qu'ils le montent en priorité maximale, parce que cela devient plus que dérangeant.


----------



## Mylepat34 (4 Avril 2018)

Mylepat34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Votre problème est-il résolu à ce jour ?
> Pour ma part, je le rencontre depuis environ 3 mois. Je passe mon temps à reconnecter mes comptes, que ce soit sur iPhone, iPad, Mac ou Apple TV.
> 
> ...



Suite : faute de plus d'info, j'ai changé les paramètres DNS de l'écran DHCP depuis la console Free avec
 DNS 1 : 80.67.169.12 et DNS 2 : 80.67.169.40 et tout rebooté. Visiblement, le problème ne se produit plus... 

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

FND


----------



## Mylepat34 (4 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> FND


Désolé, je ne comprends pas FND.


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

Tu rentres des DNS sans savoir, c'est sévèrement burné. 
DNS 1 : 80.67.169.12 et DNS 2 : 80.67.169.40 sont les DNS de FND ==> https://www.fdn.fr/actions/dns/ 

Un peu d'info ==> https://korben.info/choisissez-bien-vos-serveurs-dns.html
et là ===> https://selectra.info/telecom/fournisseurs/association-fdn

et celui-là plus récent https://korben.info/1-1-1-1-ou-9-9-9-9-ou-8-8-8-8-quel-dns-choisir.html


----------



## Mylepat34 (4 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Tu rentres des DNS sans savoir, c'est sévèrement burné.
> DNS 1 : 80.67.169.12 et DNS 2 : 80.67.169.40 sont les DNS de FND ==> https://www.fdn.fr/actions/dns/
> 
> Un peu d'info ==> https://korben.info/choisissez-bien-vos-serveurs-dns.html
> et là ===> https://selectra.info/telecom/fournisseurs/association-fdn



Le second lien ne marche pas !!!
C'est quoi ce jugement sans savoir ? C'est cela être burné ? On est là pour s'entraider, pas se critiquer, non ?


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

Désolé, tu n'as pas plus de_ burnes que de cerveau_* <== HUMOUR*
Pour ta gouverne ==> https://korben.info/1-1-1-1-ou-9-9-9-9-ou-8-8-8-8-quel-dns-choisir.html
OUI, ici on s'entraide et moi j'entraide depuis 2010 mais parfois c'est dur 
Second lien corrigé, de rien.


----------



## Mylepat34 (4 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Désolé, tu n'as pas plus de_ burnes que de cerveau_* <== HUMOUR*
> Pour ta gouverne ==> https://korben.info/1-1-1-1-ou-9-9-9-9-ou-8-8-8-8-quel-dns-choisir.html
> OUI, ici on s'entraide et moi j'entraide depuis 2010 mais parfois c'est dur
> Second lien corrigé, de rien.



Des gens qui aident en insultant les gens sans les connaître, cela démontre le niveau. Bravo et bonne continuation dans ce concours de la plus grosse.


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

Tu as à nouveau tout pigé, je vois que tu ne te reposes jamais.
 Je n'incline. 
Pour la plus grosse rapport taille poids  c'est lui qui gagne !


----------



## usurp (5 Avril 2018)

Mylepat34 a dit:


> Des gens qui aident en insultant les gens sans les connaître, cela démontre le niveau. Bravo et bonne continuation dans ce concours de la plus grosse.



Si je peux me permettre, je ne pense pas qu'il y avait dans les propos de subsole une intention d'insulter.
Il te faisait juste remarquer qu'il était risqué (son "sévèrement burné") d'utiliser des DNS que l'on ne connait pas. Ici ce sont ceux de FND, un FAI historique, mais tu n'avais, dans tes propos, pas l'impression de le savoir. Un DNS sert à faire la corrélation entre les noms de domaine et leur adresse IP. Donc un DNS "frauduleux" peut te rediriger vers de faux sites, te pister, etc...

-usurp-


----------



## Mylepat34 (5 Avril 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, je ne pense pas qu'il y avait dans les propos de subsole une intention d'insulter.
> Il te faisait juste remarquer qu'il était risqué (son "sévèrement burné") d'utiliser des DNS que l'on ne connait pas. Ici ce sont ceux de FND, un FAI historique, mais tu n'avais, dans tes propos, pas l'impression de le savoir. Un DNS sert à faire la corrélation entre les noms de domaine et leur adresse IP. Donc un DNS "frauduleux" peut te rediriger vers de faux sites, te pister, etc...
> 
> -usurp-



Je comprends, mais quand je disais ne pas comprendre FND, c'était que FND lâché sans aucun commentaire ne m'a pas interpellé comme étant le FAI mais plutôt comme une expression abrégée que je ne connaissais pas. Aussi, dire que j'ai utilisé des DNS par hasard, et en rajouter une couche plutôt brutale ne méritait qu'un retour tout aussi brutal, car j'avais bien enquêté avant de choisir celui-ci plutôt que les Google souvent recommandés.
La première règle pour un informaticien est de parler clairement à ses utilisateurs, et c'est ce que j'ai toujours inculqué à mes équipes pendant 40 ans.


----------



## subsole (5 Avril 2018)

Tiens, on m'a parlé de _toit _:
C'est l'histoire d'un type directeur à la retraite qui rentre une adresse de DNS mais qui ne connait pas le nom du FAI (ici FND) qui met à disposition cette adresse, et ce type de dire_ "je me suis renseigné avant"_, va comprendre ..... et ça vous fait rire ?!? aurait dit Coluche.
Sinon "mon bichon", ici tu n'es pas avec tes "équipes", pas plus que je ne suis "informaticien", et encore moins payé.
Donc, la prochaine fois que tu ne comprends pas, sors une de tes nombreuses pattes de ton arrière train, et demande à Google, lui au moins est aux ordres, corvéable à merci, ne fait aucun humour, ne contrariera pas, tu seras le patron , ça te rappellera le bon vieux temps.


----------



## Mylepat34 (5 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Tiens, on m'a parlé de _toit _:
> C'est l'histoire d'un type directeur à la retraite qui rentre une adresse de DNS mais qui ne connait pas le nom du FAI (ici FND) qui met à disposition cette adresse, et ce type de dire_ "je me suis renseigné avant"_, va comprendre ..... et ça vous fait rire ?!? aurait dit Coluche.
> Sinon "mon bichon", ici tu n'es pas avec tes "équipes", pas plus que je ne suis "informaticien", et encore moins payé.
> Donc, la prochaine fois que tu ne comprends pas, sors une de tes nombreuses pattes de ton arrière train, et demande à Google, lui au moins est aux ordres, corvéable à merci, ne fait aucun humour, ne contrariera pas, tu seras le patron , ça te rappellera le bon vieux temps.


Rien à dire à un ...


----------



## subsole (6 Avril 2018)

Merci, venu de toi je prends ça comme un _com_pliment


----------

